# User die Rechte eines Datenbankerstellers zuweisen?



## 1Finga (27. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe als user "admin" eine Datenbank erstellt und noch 3 weitere user die auf die Datenbank zugreifen können.

Ich möchte jetzt aber das auch die 3 anderen User z.B. Rollen erstellen und auch zuweisen können. Das kann ja sonst nur der Ersteller der Datenbank; in meinem Fall also "admin".

Gibt es dafür eine SQL Anweisung?


----------



## Gast2 (27. Feb 2009)

Moin,

sql rechte vergeben ?? ... ansonsten wirst Du Dich wohl mal mit dem (MS?)SQL-Handbuch befassen müssen

hand, mogel


----------



## 1Finga (27. Feb 2009)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> sql rechte vergeben ?? ... ansonsten wirst Du Dich wohl mal mit dem (MS?)SQL-Handbuch befassen müssen
> 
> hand, mogel



Wie man Rollen erstellt weiß ich auch, das funktioniert auch. Nur wenn ich die jetzt vergeben will hab ich Probleme. 

ich hab z.B. eine Rolle "Administrator" der darf alles in allen Tabellen, wenn ich diese Rolle jetzt einem user "a" zuteilen will klappt das nicht.

Ich benutze [HIGHLIGHT="SQL"]grant administrator to a;[/HIGHLIGHT]

Jetzt sollte ich doch mit dem user "a" z.B. mit [HIGHLIGHT="SQL"]select * from tabellesowieso[/HIGHLIGHT] diese angezeigt bekommen. Gibt aber immer Fehlermeldung "no permission for read/select access to Table Tebellesowieso".

Ich benutze übrigens firebird


----------



## Gast2 (27. Feb 2009)

Moin,

unter MySQL muss man nach der Rechte-Vergabe die Rechte neu laden ... nennt sich dort wohl "FLUSH PRIVILEGES" ... weis jetzt nicht ob das bei Firebird ebenfalls so ist ... ansonsten hast Du ein normales SQL-Problem ... wenn Du den Query absetzen kannst ohne das Java eine Exception wirft, dann musst Du den Fehler bei der DB suchen

hand, mogel


----------

